# Silver King Date



## bikiba (Oct 7, 2014)

this has showed up at my house today:
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=251655121729


using this as my baseline 1935





i have been looking through pix of 1935 SKs and 1936 SKs and what i see is

- mine has a skip tooth which sources tell me was available on early Sks, while the chainring looks different
- i tried finding the chain ring on docs and advertisements but couldnt place it
- fenders looks like 1936, no raingutters
- truss rods to me look right
- seat to me looks period correct

Then i took a look at a diff badged and the 36 even down to the seat and post looks very similar to what i have. the skip tooth is throwing everything off... or possibly my reference pix are throwing me off. 






any help or reference documents/pictures is appreciated


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 7, 2014)

Looks like it might have a Morrow hub. If so, what's the date code on it? Haven't seen that chainring on Silver Kings before, the only skiptooth I've seen is the sweetheart design.


----------



## bikiba (Oct 8, 2014)

cds2323 said:


> Looks like it might have a Morrow hub. If so, what's the date code on it? Haven't seen that chainring on Silver Kings before, the only skiptooth I've seen is the sweetheart design.




thanks cds... i was trying to think why anyone would lace a skiptooth in to a triplestep rim and change the sprocket. or even if the skip is original... why change out the sprocket? unless it broke or was damaged or the bike shop switched it out. it is definitley period correct ... meaning this wasnt switched out last week.

i did a prelim sweep of the pieces for completeness and will unbox it later this week and put up some pix for "cabe scrutiny"


----------



## bikiba (Oct 8, 2014)

bikiba said:


> thanks cds... i was trying to think why anyone would lace a skiptooth in to a triplestep rim and change the sprocket. or even if the skip is original... why change out the sprocket? unless it broke or was damaged or the bike shop switched it out. it is definitley period correct ... meaning this wasnt switched out last week.
> 
> i did a prelim sweep of the pieces for completeness and will unbox it later this week and put up some pix for "cabe scrutiny"





also ... looks like some bonehead cut the end off the chain guard.. maybe an inch passed the arm... maybe to make it look "cool"


----------



## chitown (Oct 8, 2014)

That is a correct chain ring, same as Manton Smith used. It dates it to late '35 to early '36. 2nd Gen after the windowed lugs. I had a ring like that on an early wards version duralium.

The chain guard may be original also. They used a chopped version on some early models.

Here are some pics of others with that ring:


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 8, 2014)

cds2323 said:


> Looks like it might have a Morrow hub. If so, what's the date code on it? Haven't seen that chainring on Silver Kings before, the only skiptooth I've seen is the sweetheart design.




Maybe I should've been less hasty with my post. My intent was to indicate I haven't seen any ads/catalogs showing that chainring.


----------



## bikiba (Oct 8, 2014)

CDs..no apologies needed! I appreciate the comments.

Thanks chitown... I feel better now! 

Does anyone have some silvering documentation? I was thinking of trying to compile real world pics for all of the models throughout the years.

Instead of just a "show your SK" thread, I thought a more informative would be cool.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fordsnake (Oct 8, 2014)

I concur with chi town...the 1935 SK offered this chainring. This one is missing the front fender light, rear reflector and has the wrong chain guard.  







This one also featured a different badge "Monark Battery Co. Inc." headbadge (possible first run) your badge later in the year??  




Your deluxe Troxel saddle is wrong for the SK M2...click here http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=171492990369 to view the correct Troxel long spring saddle for bike. This one is a bit worn and pricey, I've seen better for approx. the same price.


The 1936 models featured the "paisley" chainring.


----------



## bikiba (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks fordsnake!  I love the documents.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikiba (Oct 9, 2014)

this one looks like it may have that early badge too. That early badge is great!


----------



## fordsnake (Oct 9, 2014)

Nope, that's a Montgomery Ward Hawthorne badge


----------



## bikiba (Apr 26, 2015)

cds2323 said:


> Maybe I should've been less hasty with my post. My intent was to indicate I haven't seen any ads/catalogs showing that chainring.




It is a morrow actually. I have to clean it off. there is still so much grime on it.


----------

